# Anyone still fishin?



## diver_sniper

Anyone still fishing?

I've been sneaking in a few days between hunting. They're fat this time of year. The bite is fairly aggressive too. Don't hang up those rods yet boys, it's football season! (you know... fish like footballs)


----------



## diver_sniper

Ok, I retract my previous statement. Went out tonight and got skunked. Had one hit my spook and miss, other than that no signs of life :-?


----------



## bigblackfoot

I went out last tuesday night for a few hours and did pretty good. I caught 8 bass (two were about 5lbs, and the others 2lbs plus). Like DS said they were agressive as heck. I was fishing a frog bait and they were smashing that thing. It seemed like they wanted that frog more than anything else i threw. It was a blast.


----------



## BALLA11

I havn't been out for a while but do they really get pretty big this time of the year?


----------



## fubar

we brought the rods along for minnesota opener and did prety good.


----------



## diver_sniper

BALLA11 said:


> I havn't been out for a while but do they really get pretty big this time of the year?


Yeah they do. They're taking advantage of the water temps still being high enough for them to feed a lot. They have to get through the winter without eating a lot because their bodies slow down so much. So they're healthy as heck right now, fight like hell.

I got out last weekend, but the boat had to go in the garage for the winter after that. To anyone who goes out, here's my advice. Use something that you can cover a lot of water with, probably a spinner bait or something similar. And when you catch a fish, get the boat to exactly where it was and throw some slower moving stuff in there like a t-rigged worm or tube, or a smaller jig. They're schooled up right now so it's not unrealistic to pull multiple fishing right off the same spot. I cast a jig in to the exact same spot on the inside corner of a floating dock over and over again last Saturday and pull out 11 fish in no more than 10 minutes. Nothing with much size, but hey, it was fun anyways.


----------



## bigblackfoot

I agree with you completely on that DS. Those are getting schooled up and ready to be taken advantage of.


----------



## BALLA11

Alright I might have to try and go for a little one day.


----------



## Little Bobby

i fish all year round i dont stop for anything just go through the ice and then float on the ice and then go out in the boar you can do it all year round


----------



## Rick Acker

I've been hammering the Smallie's on the rivers...Probably caught 10 C & R whoppers in the last two weeks between N.D. & Min...Awesome year.


----------



## diver_sniper

Well, I'm finally done. Had a frustrating weekend. Got embarrassed in a small tourny on Saturday. Had the choke go out on my motor on Sunday, and made a stupid mistake on Monday and fried my trolling motor. Not the way I had hope to finish out the season, but that's the way it goes sometimes. Props to anyone still givin em hell.


----------



## laddybug3

I am still fishing. I caught a large bass on Sunday, 4 sunfish, and my first carp. I taught a someone to fish on Sat. and plans on going again soon. I can not wait until ice fishing!  I tried going fishing this morning but I forgot my flashlight and I could not see my line and hook rocks. I do not have access to my boat. So I've been fishing on shore.


----------



## jonesy12

I haven't been out in a while, too much hunting to do, but a few of my friend are still out there. Not too much action though. They have caught a few fish here and there.


----------

